# Bob Pope Gun Show in Smyrna



## Bastet

Hello, fellow middle Tennesseans. I'm in LA (lower Antioch) and was wondering when the next Bob Pope gun show is in Smyrna. I hate giving them $8 when I rarely find anything I want but I do like looking.


----------



## Shipwreck

Try this link:

http://www.gunshows-usa.com/texas_gun_&_knife_shows.htm

And then click on your state at the very top to see the list of shows in your area... Maybe that will help...


----------



## Bastet

Yeah, I've been there but I think there's one Jan 12-14 but it doesn't show in the TN list. Never mind, I found Bob Pope's web site and the info. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Shipwreck

OK, sorry. Being down in TX, that was the best I can do...


----------

